
British Gas: “We've chosen not to have the compatibility with password managers” - paralelogram
https://twitter.com/BritishGasHelp/status/620956147680432128
======
shankera
They've already stated that they would be revisiting this policy.

[https://twitter.com/BritishGasHelp/status/621279248268066816](https://twitter.com/BritishGasHelp/status/621279248268066816)

